# New Rescue Dog Holds Urine



## vanews (May 7, 2010)

We have had a 5 yo Westie for one week. She had one previous owner with small children and older dog and a cat. She is a sweet loving dog however she is holding her urine for hours..up to 12 or more. We take her out every half hour to the same place, use the same words. She has peed some outside and we treat and praise her. Other times we take her out several times within an hour because she is acting like she has to pee..we finally bring her in and she goes to the door and pees. When we picked her up she was a nervous dog but now loves our family tail wagging all the time. We live next to a big park and take her 3-4 walks a day. She will eventually go there right on the path. Last night she went at 7:30 on a park walk. Tried every half hour and finally crated her next to my bed at 11. She wimpered at 6 am. Quickly threw on a robe and as I was slipping on some shoes she started to pee right in front of the door. I went ah ah ah and took her out. She had her tail between her legs and then never peed the rest. Even took her for a long walk. I know she has more in there. ...HELP. This is the greatest dog but she seems so confused. I only know that she was crated alot because I was told due to the small children issue. ANY SUGGESTIONS


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

When she is crated and you think she has to go, make sure YOU are ready to go out before releasing her from the crate. Patience is key here so continue to do the rewarding when she eventually does it outside. Make sure the reward is one SHE really likes and use it only for voiding. I honestly would be very careful with the ah ah if it causes her to freeze up. It's a great concept for a dog that has not been punished for accidents but if, in the past, she was punished this may be too stressful for her. 

You can also tether her to your waist for supervision when you are there so that you can watch for signs and get her out as soon as possible. This will take time, you've got the basics down, frequent trips outside etc, management is what will get you over the hump.


----------



## vanews (May 7, 2010)

Maggi & Cracker....
Thanks for the advice. You are right about getting ready and I will refrain from the noise when she goes. I just know she has alot in her and cannot seem to get her to go. 
After her peeing a small amount and then refusing to continue I took her out every 30 minutes only to after 4 hours of this having her pee on the small rug at the door etnrance/excit as I was taking her off the leash..I am so confused as to why she would do it inside. 
What does this dog behavior mean? 
Chris H


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

If it makes you feel any better, our 15 week old puppy held in her poop for 15 hours and 10 minutes


----------

